# This one might not be easy . . .



## Casey (Dec 21, 2007)

Rich, could you set it up so that members' forums that I am a part of will display recent posts on the "Today's Posts" list as though it were a regular forum (from my perspective)? If someone is posted in a private members'-only forum, there is no way to know if you only check the Today's Posts page . . .


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Rich, could you set it up so that members' forums that I am a part of will display recent posts on the "Today's Posts" list as though it were a regular forum (from my perspective)? If someone is posted in a private members'-only forum, there is no way to know if you only check the Today's Posts page . . .





On the old board, Dad's Tool Shed, for example, did show up in Today's Posts for those who had access. For probably months after the migration to the new board, I just figured no one was posting there because it did not show up in today's posts. I think that forum (and ostensibly the ladies forum for the ladies) is the only members only forum that doesn't show up in today's posts for me. Of course I can't say for those I'm not a member of.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Huh? Member's Only posts do show up in the Today's Posts for members including Dad's Tool Shed.

Are there any other Regular Members that are not seeing them?

I'm going to set up a quick test account to see...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

I just tested it out and I saw every post from Today on Today's Posts in the Member's Only forums for my testuser account.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

I've never seen Dad's Tool Shed but did see Presbyterian Polity the other day.


----------



## BJClark (Dec 21, 2007)

> I've never seen Dad's Tool Shed but did see Presbyterian Polity the other day.



I see them when someone posts to them


----------



## brymaes (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't see updates to the Tool Shed in my Today's Post search either...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> I've never seen Dad's Tool Shed but did see Presbyterian Polity the other day.





theologae said:


> I don't see updates to the Tool Shed in my Today's Post search either...



That's really strange. Do you guys see new Prayer Requests?

I can't replicate the problem and my testuser is set up just like yours in terms of permissions.


----------



## brymaes (Dec 21, 2007)

> That's really strange. Do you guys see new Prayer Requests?


Yes. That's the only member's only forum that I see when I click on 'Today's Posts'.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

theologae said:


> > That's really strange. Do you guys see new Prayer Requests?
> 
> 
> Yes. That's the only member's only forum that I see when I click on 'Today's Posts'.



Really? Not even the Coffee Shop?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2007)

theologae said:


> I don't see updates to the Tool Shed in my Today's Post search either...



 I have to sign in to that forum specifically if I want view them, every time I log on, and so often I don't remember or bother to do so.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> theologae said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see updates to the Tool Shed in my Today's Post search either...
> ...



Weird. Doesn't your computer save the cookie once you've logged into the Dad's Tool Shed? I don't have to re-enter the password every time I log in.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > theologae said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

Hmmm...

I don't really think this is a software issue.

I cannot replicate the problem on Internet Explorer, Firefox, or Opera. It might be a security setting for some of you that you're not accepting Cookies or that you don't click the "Remember Me" box when you log in.

If I could re-produce the problem I could troubleshoot it. Also, the symptoms vary from person to person which makes it harder to troubleshoot.


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

I think the tool shed is the only one I have problems with. No problem with the coffee shop, polity, prayers, etc. Of course I am not a member of the elders only, deacons or publishers forums.


----------



## Casey (Dec 21, 2007)

Seems to be working for me now. Did you change something? If not, maybe I need better glasses!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 21, 2007)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Seems to be working for me now. Did you change something? If not, maybe I need better glasses!



 Nothing changed.


----------



## Casey (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry!


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 21, 2007)

Now that there is a recent post there, I notice that the tool shed shows up if I've entered the password. I think the difference vs. the old board is that I have to enter the password every time I log into the forum to gain access to the tool shed whereas with the old board I didn't have to reenter my password unless I erased my cookies.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 22, 2007)

I realized that part of the reason I may have never experienced the password expiry thing for the Dad's Toolshed is that I'm an Admin and I stood up vBulletin as an Admin.

One way to make sure you don't miss any threads is to subscribe to the forum:

http://www.puritanboard.com/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&f=27


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 23, 2007)

I have always seen the Dad's tool shed. Even before I was a moderator. I bet the cookies are being cleared by their computer or something. There is an option on Firefox that clears cookies everytime you log off a site I believe.


----------

